# Rudolf



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Missed last months with this one, probably same with this month lol!

All the pics look awesome!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww, cute! ^_^
Does she have brown or gold eyes? It looks so.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

She's cute 
Cute name too! It reminds me or rudolph the red nosed reindeer  And she's red. lol


----------

